# Chaos lord on manticore? worth the points?



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

hey guys im thinking if buying a manticore and mounting a chos lord on it, but is it worth it? its virtually a griffin i dont know if i should just spendthe exta points and field a dragon instead? ideas? comments?:good:


----------



## Ascendant Valor

Dragons take up an extra Hero allotment. That alone is a huge investment.

Dragons are a little more potent, in that they (tend to) have higher stats than just about any other monsterous unit, but at a higher points cost. What you really get with the Manticore (as far as I remember) is Killing Blow. 
That's right, it dishes out the damage just fine, but you have to be careful with that whole "check your leadership or else it will destroy things."
Still, both cause Terror, fly, high T and S, decent attacking ability.

Otherwise, just like it ALWAYS is, it's a very subjective matter, and usually your personal preference will take precedence.


----------



## Vaz

No. Certainly not, and IIRC, Dragons or manticores don't take up an additional option, although I've never used one, so don't pay too much attention.

ChaosLords are a huge drain on the points. While more survivable than exalted champions (can get excellent magic armour and are T5 with 3 wounds, instead of T4 and 2 wounds), they aren't that much killy. Get more troops, (To upgrade to a chaos lord, you can buy a unit of Marauders with Great Weapons and Mark of Tzeentch) instead.

Then adding in a montrous mount to take your Leadership bonus (as to field anything like a good army, particularly if Chaos Warriors, rather than Marauders) away from the army... Not good. You're not going to have much more to have the enemy cannons target it.

Other than being Characterful, a Monstrous Mount and a Lord are drains when others do the job far better.


----------



## Syph

Dragons definitely take a Hero slot in the Dark Elf army book. Whether than stands for Chaos, I dunno.


----------



## squeek

Chaos Dragons cost an extra hero slot for WoC page 121 of the Armybook, just as a clarification. Manticores don't though.


----------



## Dafistofmork

i would assume that is because dragons are heores in there own right?

also, i would never mount my generual on a large taget-that is screaming for war machine fire to hit it. give him a ward, and stick him in a hard unit in the center of your battle line, and surround with units that are only cheep due to stupidly low leadership. such as marruders. that is why he is exists.


----------



## MaidenManiac

I've been plotting about putting a Sorcerer Lord on a Manticore:shok:
It gives him alot more killing potential should you need aditional CC options. I'd defo give that dude a Runesword if I did field one. If he goes frenzy he'll actually be a good fighter armed with that, and adding the Manticores attacks you should be able to kill something semi-dangerous with him atleast whilst still being able to contribute with spells each turnk:


----------



## Ascendant Valor

I guess it's more of a matter of Chaos not truly benefiting from being mounted on a Monstrous Mount. Other races tend to do it better, since they benefit more. Ever see an Old Blood (or whatever the Lizardmen's Lord-level fighter is) on a monster that didn't ruin things with the rest of its army? How about a High Elf Lord on a Dragon? They can be nasty too. Chaos Lord on a Dragon? The Lord hits almost as hard as the Dragon, and thanks to some good magic items, will likely last longer.

As I said before, though, it is really a matter of personal preference. I like the idea of putting a Character on a big, nasty monster, but I usually opt away from it, since I like the look of a leader joining his troops in combat more.


----------

